# bloquear celdas según una condicion



## Aliena

Hola a todos,

Como puedo conseguir hacer que unas celdas determinadas se desactiven o se oculten (no me permita escribir en ellas nada) a menos que se cumpla una determinada condicion en otra celda?

La única manera es con una macro? o hay otra forma

No se usar las macros...

Gracias!


----------



## Greg Truby

Sí, se puede hacer esto por medio de validación.  Por ejemplo, si usted quiere "proteger" celda A1 para que no se puede meter un valor en A1 hasta que celda C1 tenga un valor mayor que  cinco...
Seleccione celda A1
Del menú Data | Validation...
En la linguita "settings" en la cajita _Allow:_ ponga "custom" (la última opción).
Aparecerá una cajita "fórmula"; allí ponga *=$C$1>5*
En la linguita "Error Alert" en la cajita _Error message:_ se puede poner un mensaje como «Celda C1 tiene que tener un valor mayor que 5 antes de poder editar celda A1.» u otra mensaje apropiado.
Depende de qué tan complicado son sus condiciones, pero creo que para la mayoría usted podría usar Validación para el trabajo.

Atentamente,


----------



## galileogali

Aunque no es lo mejor: yo suelo complementar el uso de validaciones que te indica Greg, agregando alguna Trama "Punteada" como Formato Condicional en las celdas donde no Corresponda ingresar dato alguno, a raíz del valor dado a la celda condicionante.

Es decir el Usuario con la Validación se ve impedido del ingreso del dato hasta que se cumpla la condicion impuesta, pero ademas "no es invitado a a ingresar dato alguno, ya que se encuentra "Sombreada" la celda en la que se  supone corresponde "en otro caso ", ingresarlo.

GALI


----------



## Greg Truby

¡Sí, gracias, Gali!  Debía haber mencionado esa idea también porque hace buen complimento.  Aliena, nada más no olivide que tendrá que poner al revés la condición si va a pintar la celda «sombreada» hasta que esté disponible.


----------



## Aliena

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero me sigue sin salir usando la validación. La condición que yo quiero establecer para que me deje o no escribir en otras celdas no es numérica, es de texto. Es decir:
Pongo un ejemplo:

- Si en A1 pone "Hora" me deje escribir en C1 y en D1, pero no en E1 ni en F1. 

- Pero si en A1 pone "Jornada" sea al contrario, NO me deje escribir en C1 y D1, pero SI en E1 y F1.

No soy capaz de poner una formula en validacion de celda que me lleve a eso...

De nuevo, gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Aliena

Gracias! un poco torpe pero repasando vuestras indicaciones ya lo he logrado....


----------



## HadadeAmor

hola Gree.. t cuento que me ha servido de mucho esa grandiosa formula.. solucione muchas cosas.. 
y esta comunidad me soluciona siempre varios problemas.. 
ahora tengo un duda .. casi igual con la formula que indicaste.. 
sucede que kiere que se valide la celda.. en base a dos criterio.. 
osea.. que si celda a1 = mamiferos Y domesticos ENTONCES que se me habilite para escribir la celda a2.... si no es nada de eso que se bloquee.. como lo hago??

gracias por tu ayuda... 
saludos 
desde ecuador


----------



## WADIH

Hola, quisiera saber como hace esto, es decir, que el usuario no pueda introducir ningún tipo de valor a la celda, que aparezca sombreada como tu lo dices.  GRACIAS


----------



## WADIH

Aliena said:


> Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero me sigue sin salir usando la validación. La condición que yo quiero establecer para que me deje o no escribir en otras celdas no es numérica, es de texto. Es decir:
> Pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> - Si en A1 pone "Hora" me deje escribir en C1 y en D1, pero no en E1 ni en F1.
> 
> - Pero si en A1 pone "Jornada" sea al contrario, NO me deje escribir en C1 y D1, pero SI en E1 y F1.
> 
> No soy capaz de poner una formula en validacion de celda que me lleve a eso...
> 
> De nuevo, gracias por vuestra ayuda.





galileogali said:


> Aunque no es lo mejor: yo suelo complementar el uso de validaciones que te indica Greg, agregando alguna Trama "Punteada" como Formato Condicional en las celdas donde no Corresponda ingresar dato alguno, a raíz del valor dado a la celda condicionante.
> 
> Es decir el Usuario con la Validación se ve impedido del ingreso del dato hasta que se cumpla la condicion impuesta, pero ademas "no es invitado a a ingresar dato alguno, ya que se encuentra "Sombreada" la celda en la que se  supone corresponde "en otro caso ", ingresarlo.
> 
> GALI



Como haces esto? lo de impedir que el usuario pueda introducir algún valor en la celda? ya logré hacer lo de la validación de los datos, pero ahora quiero que el usuario no pueda introducir ningún valor. como se hace esto?


----------



## yeimer

Aliena said:


> Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero me sigue sin salir usando la validación. La condición que yo quiero establecer para que me deje o no escribir en otras celdas no es numérica, es de texto. Es decir:
> Pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> - Si en A1 pone "Hora" me deje escribir en C1 y en D1, pero no en E1 ni en F1.
> 
> - Pero si en A1 pone "Jornada" sea al contrario, NO me deje escribir en C1 y D1, pero SI en E1 y F1.
> 
> No soy capaz de poner una formula en validacion de celda que me lleve a eso...
> 
> De nuevo, gracias por vuestra ayuda.



 Hola como estáis todos!... Sabes, también tengo exactamente la misma duda, dime por favor como lo resolviste. Te agradeceria mucho. Saludos


----------



## Aliena

Hola a todos,

Como puedo conseguir hacer que unas celdas determinadas se desactiven o se oculten (no me permita escribir en ellas nada) a menos que se cumpla una determinada condicion en otra celda?

La única manera es con una macro? o hay otra forma

No se usar las macros...

Gracias!


----------



## karinadiaz83

Hola que tal soy nueva en el grupo, estaba buscando como hacer exactamente lo que Aliena pregunta en su post y de todos los foros y tutoriales en internet me encontré que con lo que le proponen en este post al parecer es lo mas sencillo, sin embargo no entiendo exactamente cómo hacer lo del "sombreado de la celda" no se si me pudieran ayudar poniendo un ejemplo de la condición.


----------

